# Auger Gear Box - Oil? Grease?



## SNO-PRO

Trying to figure out what to use in my Auger Gear Box. 

My maintenance manual does not mention if Oil is used, or Grease. What products does everyone on hear use? I have seen people pack them with Grease as well as use Oil, probably depending on the machine. It also does not mention at what level to fill the Gearbox if using Oil.

I have a 2017 Briggs & Stratton 27"

Thanks


----------



## guyl

My routine at the beginning of the season is to squirt in some motor oil. I've never had a gearbox failure.


----------



## SNO-PRO

guyl said:


> My routine at the beginning of the season is to squirt in some motor oil. I've never had a gearbox failure.



Thanks, Do you know what your machine calls for?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*I would hold off on using motor oil there, COWBOY!!!!!! what is in there now????? if I would have to take a shot in the dark here. 80-90 non syn gear oil. leave the machine level and pump it in there till it runs clean oot the hole. if grease is used then use ride the white lightning lithium grease. like I said in screw the plug in the front and have a good looksee to see what comes oot. or what is still in there.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## foggysail

Yes, gear oil is the way to go. AND MORE IMPORTANTLY, checking your auger gear box for lub should be an absolute must on your maintenance list. I lost a gear box once on my Bolens which was ran dry. I do not believe it had ever been lubricated prior to failure.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You need to post what it is you're working on to get the right info. Going to the B&S site to try and look it up they are asking for model and serial number. https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/manuals.html

Engine oil is better than nothing but it may not provide enough protection for a gearboxes longevity. Some of us have machines that have been moving snow since the late 60's and early 70's and that's due the the robust nature of their construction and good maintenance. I can't say what's in that B&S gearbox but rather than just saying I use "X" and it hasn't failed yet I'd rather look up what is supposed to be in there to make sure it doesn't fail.

If I had to just pick something out of the air I'd go with 00 grease. Have you tired to remove the plug and use something to dip in there to see what you have ??

.


----------



## 1132le

00 ariens syth grease set it and forget it
no leaks never have to touch it again


----------



## Jackmels

00 Grease From TSC. $4.99/Quart https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/super-s-cotton-picker-spindle-grease-00?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## JLawrence08648

Checking with my local John Deere mechanic, his advice is, if the snowblower has an aluminum gear case it uses grease, if it's cast iron it uses 85w oil.


----------



## SNO-PRO

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *I would hold off on using motor oil there, COWBOY!!!!!! what is in there now????? if I would have to take a shot in the dark here. 80-90 non syn gear oil. leave the machine level and pump it in there till it runs clean oot the hole. if grease is used then use ride the white lightning lithium grease. like I said in screw the plug in the front and have a good looksee to see what comes oot. or what is still in there.k:k:k:k:k:*



I don't plan on using motor oil, I will have to see what's in there now. Gear oil seems to be the correct answer. Ill have to take a look in the maintenance manual again, but I looked a few times and did not see any mention about the Auger Gear Box.


----------



## SNO-PRO

JLawrence08648 said:


> Checking with my local John Deere mechanic, his advice is, if the snowblower has an aluminum gear case it uses grease, if it's cast iron it uses 85w oil.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## SNO-PRO

foggysail said:


> Yes, gear oil is the way to go. AND MORE IMPORTANTLY, checking your auger gear box for lub should be an absolute must on your maintenance list. I lost a gear box once on my Bolens which was ran dry. I do not believe it had ever been lubricated prior to failure.


I would agree on the importance of this too, but seems not to be mentioned in the book, ill check a 3rd time!


----------



## SNO-PRO

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You need to post what it is you're working on to get the right info. Going to the B&S site to try and look it up they are asking for model and serial number. https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/manuals.html
> 
> Engine oil is better than nothing but it may not provide enough protection for a gearboxes longevity. Some of us have machines that have been moving snow since the late 60's and early 70's and that's due the the robust nature of their construction and good maintenance. I can't say what's in that B&S gearbox but rather than just saying I use "X" and it hasn't failed yet I'd rather look up what is supposed to be in there to make sure it doesn't fail.
> 
> If I had to just pick something out of the air I'd go with 00 grease. Have you tired to remove the plug and use something to dip in there to see what you have ??
> 
> .


Thanks for the response


----------



## DriverRider

SNO-PRO said:


> I don't plan on using motor oil, I will have to see what's in there now. Gear oil seems to be the correct answer. Ill have to take a look in the maintenance manual again, but I looked a few times and did not see any mention about the Auger Gear Box.


Gear oil is the old school lube and is usually found in HD components that had actual bearings instead of bushings. The lube du jour on your Briggs machine for an original fill would likely be Lubriplate GR132.


----------



## turmlos

Many older cast iron auger gear boxes, such as the AMF & Gilson units I'm familiar with, call for SAE 30 motor oil. Standard 80W-90 gear oil is going to be _very_ thick at winter temperatures.


----------



## SNO-PRO

DriverRider said:


> Gear oil is the old school lube and is usually found in HD components that had actual bearings instead of bushings. The lube du jour on your Briggs machine for an original fill would likely be Lubriplate GR132.


Thank you!


----------



## SNO-PRO

turmlos said:


> Many older cast iron auger gear boxes, such as the AMF & Gilson units I'm familiar with, call for SAE 30 motor oil. Standard 80W-90 gear oil is going to be _very_ thick at winter temperatures.


Thanks!


----------



## old ope mechanic

JLawrence08648 said:


> Checking with my local John Deere mechanic, his advice is, if the snowblower has an aluminum gear case it uses grease, if it's cast iron it uses 85w oil.


Controversy there. Not all cast alloy augers use grease, many use gear oil. Toro for example states in the manual for its alloy case for at least the last close to 30 plus years


"AUGER GEARBOX REPAIR

Lubrication
The proper lubricant is the 90-weight gear oil. A multi-weight
such as 85-120 is acceptable as long as it encompasses
the 90-weight rating. The oil must also have an extreme
pressure (EP) rating of GL5 or higher. With the gearbox
setting approximately level, fill until oil runs out of the fi ll/
check plug. Total capacity is about 4 oz. (118ml).


----------



## JLawrence08648

If it's gear oil, 75w-90w, I use ONLY synthetic as it is thick but moves more freely when cold, doesn't quite thicken, parts roll better due to less friction.


----------



## SNO-PRO

old ope mechanic said:


> controversy there. not all cast alloy auger's use grease, many use gear oil.
> toro for a example states in the manual for it's alloy case for at least the last close to 30 plus years
> 
> 
> "AUGER GEARBOX REPAIR
> Lubrication
> The proper lubricant is 90-weight gear oil. A multi-weight
> such as 85-120 is acceptable as long as it encompasses
> the 90-weight rating. The oil must also have an extreme
> pressure (EP) rating of GL5 or higher. With the gearbox
> setting approximately level, fi ll until oil runs out of the fi ll/
> check plug. Total capacity is about 4 oz. (118ml).


Thanks


----------



## SNO-PRO

JLawrence08648 said:


> If it's gear oil, 75w-90w, I use ONLY synthetic as it is thick but moves more freely when cold, doesn't quite thicken, parts roll better due to less friction.


Thanks


----------



## HCBPH

turmlos said:


> Many older cast iron auger gear boxes, such as the AMF & Gilson units I'm familiar with, call for SAE 30 motor oil. Standard 80W-90 gear oil is going to be _very_ thick at winter temperatures.


Same with the older Craftsman's. They call for SAE 30 oil per the manual. That's what I've been using and not had a failure so far so life is good.


----------



## JLawrence08648

Personally, I would always follow the manufacturers recommendations unless I can't find it, then I would go by the John Deere's mechanics recommendations BUT I would also check what is in there now and take that into consideration. Jack Mels and others mentioned 00 gear oil. I've never heard of it and hit Jack's embedded link to Tractor Supply "00". Wow, what positive recommendations at TSC. Next time I'm at Tractor Supply, I'm going to take the cap off a bottle and peek, smell, and feel it!


----------



## guybb3

turmlos said:


> Many older cast iron auger gear boxes, such as the AMF & Gilson units I'm familiar with, call for SAE 30 motor oil. Standard 80W-90 gear oil is going to be _very_ thick at winter temperatures.




Thicker than grease?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

SNO-PRO, instead of thanking everyone for guessing what your machine might take why not post the model and serial number so someone might look it up and know exactly what it's supposed to have in there ??
Just go to the B&S site and get the customer service phone number ...... done.

As far as thickness, Engine oil, gear oil, 00 grease and then grease. 00 or zero zero is a great choice as it still flows at low temperatures.


----------



## nwcove

Kiss4aFrog said:


> SNO-PRO, instead of thanking everyone for guessing what your machine might take why not post the model and serial number so someone might look it up and know exactly what it's supposed to have in there ??
> Just go to the B&S site and get the customer service phone number ...... done.
> 
> As far as thickness, Engine oil, gear oil, 00 grease and then grease. 00 or zero zero is a great choice as it still flows at low temperatures.


^^^ 
This. ive been using John Deere corn head grease for awhile now, in everything from outboard motor lower units, to attachments for my old gravely walk behind tractor and my snowblowers. Kinda like the old girl in the Franks red hot sauce commercial......i put that #*!% in (on) everything !! :grin:


----------



## turmlos

guybb3 said:


> Thicker than grease?


No. There's a reason why some suggest filling up a gear box with grease in order to stop leaks. I'd never do that personally, but to each their own. Grease sure beats no oil. I doubt there would be any noticeable difference in terms of wear. However I'd much rather drain a box versus having to crack it open in order to scoop out all the old goop.


----------



## 1132le

turmlos said:


> No. There's a reason why some suggest filling up a gear box with grease in order to stop leaks. I'd never do that personally, but to each their own. Grease sure beats no oil. I doubt there would be any noticeable difference in terms of wear. However I'd much rather drain a box versus having to crack it open in order to scoop out all the old goop.


The 00 grease I got from the tractor supply was not as thick as 85w gear oil when I tipped the machine up the 00 started to drain.

It would still leak in a leaky gearbox good luck to those trying to use it for that


----------



## turmlos

1132le said:


> The 00 grease i got from tractor supply was not as thick as 85w gear oil
> when i tipped the machine up the 00 started to drain
> It would still leak in a leaky gearbox good luck to those trying to use it for that


Good to know, I don't have much experience with grease apart from NLGI 2. Were these at the same temperature?


----------



## 1132le

no that was based on putting the 85w in my 8 3/4 430 sure grip in early summer
00 grease was in my cold garage in dec


----------



## old ope mechanic

JLawrence08648 said:


> Wow, what positive recommendations at TSC. Next time I'm at Tractor Supply, I'm going to take the cap off a bottle and peek, smell, and feel it!


hope and pray that if you open it ,you have the decency to take it up front and pay for it,so someone else does not not get stuck with a open bottle that leaks all over their car or truck inroute home.


----------



## SNO-PRO

Kiss4aFrog said:


> SNO-PRO, instead of thanking everyone for guessing what your machine might take why not post the model and serial number so someone might look it up and know exactly what it's supposed to have in there ??
> Just go to the B&S site and get the customer service phone number ...... done.
> 
> As far as thickness, Engine oil, gear oil, 00 grease and then grease. 00 or zero zero is a great choice as it still flows at low temperatures.


In the process of going back and forth with B&S now.....I think you guys have more knowledge though  .

After talking to B&S about my machine having a Hilliard Clutch (Which it does not have) I spoke with the Hilliard Company, and they said none of their products are in B&S 2017 models. So B&S fed me some BS, and recommended I go to a B&S dealer. I was just trying to figure out if my machine had the (Auto turn) system, but it just has a fixed axle.


SNW 27 11.5 Briggs 1227MD MD NA
The Serial number 2017831002
The Model number 1696619_02


----------



## Vermont007

I was just sticking a toothpick down the hole at the top and if it came back runny like 100 Weight Gear Oil, I would go with Gear Oil . . . . and if it came back thick like Vaseline or Wheel Bearing Packing, I'd go with Grease.


----------



## old ope mechanic

SNO-PRO said:


> In the process of going back and forth with B&S now.....I think you guys have more knowledge though  After talking to B&S about my machine having a Hilliard Clutch (Which it does not have) I spoke with the Hilliard Company, and they said none of their products are in B&S 2017 models. So B&S fed me some BS, and recommended me going to a B&S dealer. I was just trying to figure out if my machine had the (Auto turn) system, but it just has a fixed axle.
> 
> SNW 27 11.5 Briggs 1227MD MD NA
> The Serial number 2017831002
> The Model number 1696619_02


"Model number 1696619_02" going by this number your b&s is really a rebranded MURRAY, https://www.partstree.com/parts/mur...ratton-27-dual-stage-snowthrower-11-5hp-2016/, online photos of the auger seem to show it having a grease fitting on top which if so grease of the waterproof type, i also have not seen anything that shows it having power steering,only a live axle. 
as to advise, my personal from having been a ope dealer, is to talk with a dealer and get straight up facts,that they have from doing real service work . that will not come from a FITSALL customer service person at the oem level who must deal with everything they sell.


----------



## broo

On my Craftsman, it's grease. In the manual which I got online, they specify that unless the gearbox has been worked on or there is a leak we shouldn't put more grease in. Does that make sense only for the first few years after being manufactured or is it still true 20 years later ?


----------



## 1132le

broo said:


> On my Craftsman, it's grease. In the manual which I got online, they specify that unless the gearbox has been worked on or there is a leak we shouldn't put more grease in. Does that make sense only for the first few years after being manufactured or is it still true 20 years later ?


no leaks 20 yrs no issues
set it and forget it

you can check it but if you have no leaks it will be the same


----------



## mikeythemars

When it comes to lubrication of the auger gearbox, I follow the directions in the 46 year old owner's manual that came with the 1973 Ariens that was handed down to me by my wife's grandfather: it states 80w90 gear oil should be used and replaced after every 25 hours of operation. Given the typical snowfall levels in my area, in a normal season I probably don't even get up to 25 hours, so I have just gotten into the habit of draining the gearbox and re-filling it at the start of the season and have never had any issues the gearbox. If that seems like overkill, I do notice that the oil I drain when doing that maintenance is definitely darker and thicker than the fresh oil I am replacing it with.


----------



## Oneacer

@Mikey,

That is a good habit, which I guarantee 99 percent here do not change a gearbox oil annually, if ever, … maybe check once in awhile, or it gets a change on a rebuild or a repair. …


----------



## mikeythemars

oneacer said:


> @Mikey,
> 
> That is a good habit, which I guarantee 99 percent here do not change a gearbox oil annually, if ever, … maybe check once in awhile, or it gets a change on a rebuild or a repair. …


Thanks oneracer and given a quart of 80w90 costs about $6 and is good for at least three fills of the gearbox, that habit is a dirt cheap insurance policy.


----------



## Landngroove

I have 00 grease from Tractor Supply in my 3 Ariens 10,000 machines. The gearbox on each used to leak. With the 00 grease they no longer leak. Been using it for 3 years now. No problems!


----------



## Daver

SNO-PRO said:


> Trying to figure out what to use in my Auger Gear Box. My maintenance manual does not mention if Oil is used, or Grease. What products does everyone on hear use? I have seen people pack them with Grease as well as use Oil, probably depending on the machine. It also does not mention at what level to fill the Gear box if using Oil. I have a 2017 Briggs & Stratton 27"
> 
> 
> Thanks


I just got off the phone with Sears Parts for my older snowblower--he confirmed for my model they used 00Grease.


----------



## bibeaud

I am new to this forum and prepping my MTD Columbia C224 snowblower for the off-season.

Purchased the unit in the Fall of 2018. It has a total of just over 8 hours of operation on it.
The MTD Auger gearbox appears to be aluminum (and small) with a plastic plug on top of it (no screw or bolt).

Am I supposed to put either 00 grease or 90w gear oil in this? I see Ariens has gone to a L3 synthetic gear oil.

How do I remove the plastic plug without damaging it and allowing me to reinsert it into the gearbox?

or should I leave well enough alone?

I just finished today greasing the underside gears and the fuel has run out. I believe the Carb is dry. The drain plug does not leak fuel when opened.

The gearbox part # is ---- MTD Gearbox Assembly - Auger #MTD-918-04171C. (found on PartsWarehouse.com)

Thanks in advance for help and assistance! I am not mechanically inclined but I am learning proper maintenance and care for my power equipment.

I should add -- nothing is mentioned in the manual.


----------



## pappybest

SNO-PRO said:


> Trying to figure out what to use in my Auger Gear Box. My maintenance manual does not mention if Oil is used, or Grease. What products does everyone on hear use? I have seen people pack them with Grease as well as use Oil, probably depending on the machine. It also does not mention at what level to fill the Gear box if using Oil. I have a 2017 Briggs & Stratton 27"
> 
> 
> Thanks


I am a bit late to this feed, but here I go! If your gear box has a plug, use gear oil. If it requires grease, it would have a grease zerk. Unless someone changed it out at some point, this would be a standard.


----------



## pappybest

Daver said:


> i just got of the phone with Sears Parts for my older snowblower--he confirmed for my model they used 00Grease.


I do small engine repair, and that said, I have an old Noma Snow King that I have been using for 7 seasons, and it was used and abused when I got it. It required gear oil, but the seals were worn, and I changed things up. I use marine grease. I removed the standard plug, and installed a grease zerk. I hit it with 3 or more pumps of grease every fall. Zero issues. 

Last Spring, I disassembled the gear case. A mess to clean, but the gears are like new. Also, I use marine grease on the auger shaft as well. Most any grease will work, but the waterproof qualities of marine grease are great. I use lithium grease to lightly coat the transmission shaft, and again, a small amount of the marine grease, or lithium on the drive gears. A small amount of anti-seize on the wheel axle, and a light coat of oil on the inner and outer sides of the axle bushings. Zero issues ever. This is the product that I use. It may not be proper, but again, it has served me well so far.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005973H5Y/ref=ewc_pr_img_1?smid=A1O8T95I8GTKS8&psc=1


----------



## Oneacer

"If it requires grease, it would have a grease zerk"

That is not entirely true ... many gearboxes are aluminum clamshell design, packed with grease from the factory, and there are no grease zerks for future greasing with a grease gun.

Many of the cast iron auger gear boxes are filled with a gear lube, but over time, the seals wear out, and start leaking ... that is a good time to start using a "00" grease, which has a viscosity heavier than gear oil, but comes in a pourable quart bottle like gear oil.


----------



## Oneacer

As pappy stated, you can always drill and tap the gearbox and install a grease zerk if you so choose.

Bottom line is keeping the gear box gears lubed.

BTW, using a lighter lube with a more liquid viscosity, appx. one inch below top of case plug would be fine, or if a plug down from the top, then usually when it starts to run out is fine.


----------

